# Losing tail on my hover split - whats the deal?



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

where is your stance on your split in relation to your solid? if you are set back more, youll definitely feel more loose in the rear.
also, comparing the edge hold of a trs to a hovercraft split isnt a fair comparison at all....


----------



## NorskRider (Jan 4, 2010)

Banjo said:


> where is your stance on your split in relation to your solid? if you are set back more, youll definitely feel more loose in the rear.
> also, comparing the edge hold of a trs to a hovercraft split isnt a fair comparison at all....


Set up, stance and set back the same on hover solid and split.
i wasnt intending to compare the trs ans hover split, it wa just to see if the conditions were un-carvable if you like. I would say that the hover solid and trs isnt such an unfair comparison. I can carve as hard on the hover solid as the trs. The solid is very stable, but the split feels like a totally different board.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

The only other thing i can think that may be different is the torsional flex and perhaps the fact that with the pucks, you are about an inch higher off your board...

are you sure its not all in your head..? :dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hovercraft is a pow board. That said it carves pretty well...unless you are all setback. But for sure it won't feel as solid as an all mountain board on hardpack..


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I had no problem carving on my hover split 156 on saturday. I even rode it switch for a while. 


Are you bindings all the way in the back? my rear foot is only 1 hole from the front insert.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

this is a splitboard it is cut in half... It requires a little more attention to set up than a solid.

i have a couple guesses

make sure all your hardware is tight. Clamp one side of the board and rock the other back and forth, how much does it move? my opinion of the k clips is that they pull the board together really well, but are not as torsionally ridged as tight Chinese hooks, i tighten mine down so they dont move. Somebody did a pretty good test of the two on splitboard.com a while ago. 

what forward lean do you have on your sparks, ( 0 ) on a spark is -5 degrees, for touring, many regular bindings ( 0 ) is positive. Adjust accordingly. 

whats your heel and toe overhang look like, if you put the voile pucks on a certain way you can have too much heel overhang. 

Have you toured through a lot of shit like rocks and dirt and dulled your edges? I did and it was noticeable effect on firm snow inbounds. 

check the tune, (edge bevel, base flatness) on the split as well. Some jones boards had quality issues in the past, building a split is a little trickier than building a solid. 

good luck


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Binding placement has little to do with it and in fact for good carving, a rider actually wants to shift their weight aft through turn completion. The Hovercraft split is designed for powder and while it will carve on hard groomers to an extent, it is not going to have the edge hold that a all mountain or free ride board will have in either split or conventional. My Billy Goat split will out carve a Hovercraft without effort. You can compensate somewhat through good technique such as flexion-extension and fore-aft movements but at some point, the limits of the board's performance capabilities will be reached. A Hovercraft is never going to be an aggressive carving board.


I would never call it aggressive but if you haven't ridden one it might surprise you how well it does do.

**edit**

I also agree that proper technique is also required.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Dont expect to be very surprised lol. I found the hovercraft to really bad at holding an edge compared to my other boards. Its just too soft.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> Dont expect to be very surprised lol. I found the hovercraft to really bad at holding an edge compared to my other boards. Its just too soft.


You have to be kidding. rode one and its a fucking plank.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

he rides the 160 hovy solid and is happy with it, its not board. Some one cut this one in half... now it rides different.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> You have to be kidding. rode one and its a fucking plank.


This is funny. It goes to show how someones impression of a board is comparitive to what they usually ride. You must ride some wicked noodles 'el blunto if you think the hovercraft is stiff.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> This is funny. It goes to show how someones impression of a board is comparitive to what they usually ride. You must ride some wicked noodles 'el blunto if you think the hovercraft is stiff.


Your right, but i don't remember riding a signal park rocker. I ride medium boards. Got on the hovy and its so stiff all around. Plows like theres no tomorrow through crud.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Your right, but i don't remember riding a signal park rocker. I ride medium boards. Got on the hovy and its so stiff all around. Plows like theres no tomorrow through crud.


 I would rate its plowing through crud 1/10. Its awful and you feel every bump.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> I would rate its plowing through crud 1/10. Its awful and you feel every bump.


something is not adding up. Did you ride it in split version?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope I rode the 160 solid in hokkaido. The only variables are rider weight, the speed you ride at and what boards you have ridden in the past.
I felt like i was on a wet rag riding the hovercraft and could not ride anywhere near as fast as I usually do. It does float in pow though.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> something is not adding up. Did you ride it in split version?


Answer is obvious: You are clueless.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

OK I just played around with my spark burners and the forward lean adjustment is going to be your issue. Strap your boots in and check out how much gap there is between the back of the boot and the highback. I have to set mine to 3 to get the highback flush against the boot.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Dropping onto a steep firm slope heelside with your sparks highbacks at 0 is always fun. 

touring is a lot more comfortable with them set to 0, lets you take a much longer stride, especially on long flat approaches. Just got to remember to adjust at the top.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

for sure Sparks' biggest room for improvement is some sort of forward lean 'toggle' system like on the K's... need to be able to flip from preset forward lean to 0 or negative for walk mode. 

crud busting is a primary need for me and the way i ride and i don't find the hovy split to be a 1/10 at all. maybe a 5 or 6, i dunno... but for me it definitely doesn't jump out as a worthless noodle... with so much nose and such a short, stiff tail it'll pop right over most sutff. 

i've said it before tho - it is not a fast board. all things being equal in conditions riding a hovercraft will lower your top speed.


----------

